# magic eraser



## kellyb (Aug 26, 2012)

Barney got a magic eraser today (I didn't even know we had one). I was not sure whether he ingested it or not. I called the vet then poison control. Non toxic but induce vomiting so it doesn't cause an obstruction. Off to the e-vet where he vomited but no sign of magic eraser. It had been less than an hour so we feel fairly confident he didn't eat it. He is on medicine by dropper for his throat before he eats in case if any irritation, proved and bland diet in case if tummy upset.
I was so worried and I felt so awful. I am trying so hard to teach him to drop something but he is so fast like lightening. 
I am so grateful it turned out ok but feeling like I should not have let it happen. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Boy can they worry us, hope he will be fine, sounds like it will be okay. Don't feel guilty, it happens, we can't watch them every single second of everyday. Once in awhile they get ahold of something that we weren't even aware of, they seem to find everything that they shouldn't.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Accidents happen. I can't tell you how many things Toby ate as a baby. I am glad he is okay!

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

So happy to hear everything is okay! Don't beat yourself up. Accidents happen. xxx

Kisses and hugs, Barney.


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

Glad he is ok. I know you feel badly. I once had a mixed breed who ate a round lightbulb. I had it on the table outside on the patio because I wanted to clean the fixture. I left it out there without realizing he could get it and went about doing other things. He must have thought it was a ball. He jumped up on the table and took it to play with. He took a big bite out of it, even chewed and swallowed some pieces! 

We rushed him to the vet and they had to give him a gastroscope, which involved giving him anesthesia and sticking a camera with a tube down his throat. We picked out peice by piece with some tweezer tool on the end of it. There was not a scratch in him from eating that glass! The vet was very surprised and told me that had he not been a mixed breed he may not have been so lucky. I went to pay (very expensive) and the girl at the animal hospital desk said "Take better care of your dog next time". I will never forget that. I felt absolutely horrible and guilty. Her voice still rings in my ears.

These things will happen though. You cannot be there 24 hours a day. The only thing you can do is basically "babyproof" things because you never know what they will get into. So far my chi has not done anything like this but I think it is because she does not really have access to things. We learned that lesson the hard way years ago.

By the way, what is a magic eraser??


----------



## kellyb (Aug 26, 2012)

Thank you everyone for being so kind. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Violet butterfly (Jan 10, 2013)

Kalisee said:


> I went to pay (very expensive) and the girl at the animal hospital desk said "Take better care of your dog next time". I will never forget that. I felt absolutely horrible and guilty. Her voice still rings in my ears.
> l??


I think that employee needs some empathy training. I'm sure her employer would be very unhappy with her if had knowledge of what she said.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Kalisee said:


> Glad he is ok. I know you feel badly. I once had a mixed breed who ate a round lightbulb. I had it on the table outside on the patio because I wanted to clean the fixture. I left it out there without realizing he could get it and went about doing other things. He must have thought it was a ball. He jumped up on the table and took it to play with. He took a big bite out of it, even chewed and swallowed some pieces!
> 
> We rushed him to the vet and they had to give him a gastroscope, which involved giving him anesthesia and sticking a camera with a tube down his throat. We picked out peice by piece with some tweezer tool on the end of it. There was not a scratch in him from eating that glass! The vet was very surprised and told me that had he not been a mixed breed he may not have been so lucky. I went to pay (very expensive) and the girl at the animal hospital desk said "Take better care of your dog next time". I will never forget that. I felt absolutely horrible and guilty. Her voice still rings in my ears.
> 
> ...


I like to think that I have everything "under control." But I know better! No matter how much you prepare and safeguard, there will be something they get into! 

Glad she is okay!


----------



## BlueJax (Jun 25, 2012)

Glad Barney is okay. Accidents happen, there is nothing to feel guilty about. 



Kalisee said:


> I went to pay (very expensive) and the girl at the animal hospital desk said "Take better care of your dog next time". I will never forget that. I felt absolutely horrible and guilty. Her voice still rings in my ears.


Wow, I can't believe anyone would say this to one of their clients. How horrible, hopefully she is no longer working there.


----------



## cmartini (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm glad everything is OK1 Last weekend, I thought Sophie ate a paper clip. I was worried all weekend. Well, it turns out that she never did, because I found it later. She always has her nose to the ground....snooping for something! Makes me nervous.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

*googles magic eraser* i didnt even know something like that existed LOL. mr clean mr clean! im so happy Barney is ok!!! :albino: hugs to u and him!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

pigeonsheep said:


> *googles magic eraser* i didnt even know something like that existed LOL. mr clean mr clean! im so happy Barney is ok!!! :albino: hugs to u and him!


Pidge, until I moved into my own apartment I didn't know what they were either. Now, I am addicted. Best invention ever!!!! They even clean walls!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Oh boy yes...accidents do happen...if it makes you feel any better, my boy broke a tooth while chewing a bone right before christmas..had to go in and remove it...I was a wreck, lol...the little monster distroys me, hehe..


----------



## Bella & The Smidge's Mom (Feb 11, 2013)

Oh boy do they get to every little thing that slips your radar! I don't think my son as a toddler found half the things my Chi's do.

Yesterday after coming out of the shower I discovered some eaten 'thing' on my dressing room carpet that looked like it had once upon a time been made of lacquered wood and some hard plastic....what a mess. I tried to make it out but no luck, so just hoovered it all up in between shooing them away still trying to get to the last of the little pieces. It worried me all day, especially when The Smidge started with a little diarrhoea which was very dark (almost black) and I thought oh no...he's ingested something and he's bleeding internally. But he looked on top form so I just kept my eye on him. 

This morning...I found another of the little lacquered pieces lying by my wardrobe I'd missed, and when I picked it up...clearly saw in small print 'eye liner'. The rascals had obviously found it fallen behind my dressing table and decided to make a snack of it. Now I know why Smidge's poo was all black. He seems fine and showing no signs of ill health or anything.

No matter how often you hoover and try keep things Chi proof, they will seem to find that one thing they shouldn't even when you try to keep your beady eyes on them at all times.


----------



## kellyb (Aug 26, 2012)

I cannot thank you all enough. I was fully prepared for a lashing (which I would have accepted). I don't even know where he finds the things he gets. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

pigeonsheep said:


> *googles magic eraser* i didnt even know something like that existed LOL. mr clean mr clean! im so happy Barney is ok!!! :albino: hugs to u and him!


I was thinking of the square brown erasers that I used to use in elementary school years ago. We used to call them magic erasers. Then I remembered the Mr. Clean ones.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

kellyb said:


> I cannot thank you all enough. I was fully prepared for a lashing (which I would have accepted). I don't even know where he finds the things he gets.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


You're a good dog mommy. Things happen to the best of us! And you took action right away, which is most important. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------

